
MLPerf Releases Inference Results - gdiamos
https://mlperf.org/press
======
gdiamos
Press release: [https://mlperf.org/press/](https://mlperf.org/press/)

Link to the results: [https://mlperf.org/inference-
results](https://mlperf.org/inference-results)

Link to white paper:
[https://edge.seas.harvard.edu/files/edge/files/mlperf_infere...](https://edge.seas.harvard.edu/files/edge/files/mlperf_inference.pdf)

After introducing the first industry-standard inference benchmarks in June of
2019, today the MLPerf consortium released 595 inference benchmark results
from 14 organizations. These benchmarks measure how quickly a trained neural
network can process new data for a wide range of applications (autonomous
driving, natural language processing, and many more) on a variety of form
factors (IoT devices, smartphones, PCs, servers and a variety of cloud
solutions).

